# Clicker-training saves a severely-injured huge horse



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
http://www.instinctivehorsetraining.co.uk/blog/clicker-training/4th-emergency-service
.
.
A massive horse with a history of refusing to load [& serious force was used, to try & "make" him load] is badly hurt when he collides with a stone wall, running in panic, & his fetlock is trapped in wire.
.
.
.


----------

